# How Cute, No Not You Hubby !!



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have not seen Toffee look so cute, she was at the groomers 3 weeks ago and although i didnt really like her cut then i so love it now.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww that is so cute, 


is that a cockapoo claender i see in the background


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is Lady's Favorite spot to be....espesially in the car...she manages to get up around my neck....while I am not the one driving at least. Great pic


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

*calender*

No its a labradoodle one, as i have one of them also!!


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> That is Lady's Favorite spot to be....espesially in the car...she manages to get up around my neck....while I am not the one driving at least. Great pic


Lol Toffee does it everytime hubby bends down (to do the cleaning lol)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pammy67 said:


> Lol Toffee does it everytime hubby bends down (to do the cleaning lol)


Very cute, a beautiful pup and a hubby who cleans! what a lucky one you are! lol


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Very cute, a beautiful pup and a hubby who cleans! what a lucky one you are! lol


Oh no u dont want one cos they expect u to do the same and with 2 dogs it doesnt stay clean for long, would swap him for a couch potato any day lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fabulous pic!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

pammy67 said:


> oh no u dont want one cos they expect u to do the same and with 2 dogs it doesnt stay clean for long, would swap him for a couch potato any day lol


lol:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous .. the picture on your calendar looks like Flo. Know what you mean about Hubby it gets tedious ... mines forever going round with the hoover .. he'll be in soon and at it !!!sometimes Ive not long since done it so sometimes I dont bother ... why have a dog and bark yourself springs to mind.... he watches you when your eating a yogurt waiting to be able to take the pot agghhh x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Me and my hubby both have housework at the bottom of our priority list, so we just live in squalor  . We trip over bones wherever we go in the house!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me Helen .... I just bought 6 new kong balls and left them in the kitchen in the carrier later Wilf was herrring in the kitchen he could obviously smell them so i gave him one .... anyway a couple of hours later I ve got all 6 balls around the floor .. will hide 5 when he's not looking x


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She's gorgeous .. the picture on your calendar looks like Flo. Know what you mean about Hubby it gets tedious ... mines forever going round with the hoover .. he'll be in soon and at it !!!sometimes Ive not long since done it so sometimes I dont bother ... why have a dog and bark yourself springs to mind.... he watches you when your eating a yogurt waiting to be able to take the pot agghhh x


Lol u have made me giggle, there cant be another one surely !! Dont know about u but arnt dogs lovely to live with, so laid back lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pammy67 said:


> Lol u have made me giggle, there cant be another one surely !! Dont know about u but arnt dogs lovely to live with, so laid back lol x


Always in a good mood, always pleased to see you, never moan when you give them the same food every day.......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Exactly ladies .... what a fab relationship, they give loads and really dont want too much back x


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Always in a good mood, always pleased to see you, never moan when you give them the same food every day.......


Yes, i would sleep with my dogs any night lol, they are so happy for the contact, dont want anything in return, just a walk and some grub!! (that looks bad lol but am sure u true doggy lovers know what i mean !)


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Exactly ladies .... what a fab relationship, they give loads and really dont want too much back x


Where abouts are u in yorkshire??


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> She's gorgeous .. the picture on your calendar looks like Flo. Know what you mean about Hubby it gets tedious ... mines forever going round with the hoover .. he'll be in soon and at it !!!sometimes Ive not long since done it so sometimes I dont bother ... why have a dog and bark yourself springs to mind.... he watches you when your eating a yogurt waiting to be able to take the pot agghhh x


LOL. I had one of those fussy hubby's for 20 years so decided to get a new one, 10 years younger than the first! He is cool with the dogs coming in the house and really chilled about when the housework gets done. He will even help with the housework if I kick him hard enough:laugh: If he's attached to a ball thrower then he and the dogs are happy for hours :star:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

what a cute pic!


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> LOL. I had one of those fussy hubby's for 20 years so decided to get a new one, 10 years younger than the first! He is cool with the dogs coming in the house and really chilled about when the housework gets done. He will even help with the housework if I kick him hard enough:laugh: If he's attached to a ball thrower then he and the dogs are happy for hours :star:


Think i should take your advice and 10 years younger cant be bad !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just re - looked at this thread lol surely we cant be advocating for us all to get shut lol... its a good job mines too busy doing uniforms and making tea to see what Im posting !!! But good luck to you Julia good do . We're in Halifax, Pam are you up for a northern meet ? x


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Just re - looked at this thread lol surely we cant be advocating for us all to get shut lol... its a good job mines too busy doing uniforms and making tea to see what Im posting !!! But good luck to you Julia good do . We're in Halifax, Pam are you up for a northern meet ? x



Would depend where, i am in Humberside ?


----------

